# maverick et732



## moefast (May 4, 2012)

ARE THE THING WORTH HAVING?    SEEMS A LOT OF FOLKS ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE PROBES.

I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOMETHING LIKE IT BUT DO NOT WANT TO WASTE MY MONEY IF IT IS NOT RELIABLE.


----------



## pops6927 (May 10, 2012)

As with anything manufactured, there is a 10-20% failure rate these days on anything, unfortunately, esp. electronics.

Who did you buy it from?

Todd at www.amazenproducts.com sell them and he is good standing behind his product.


----------



## jrod62 (May 10, 2012)

Had mine for year and half. I smoke every weekend.
Lots of 14+ hours smokes. NEVER had any problem
With it. They are well worth the money.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2012)

Have had mine 6 months, no issues. Just Never submerge the probes in Water and there should be no issues. I just wipe clean with a wet soapy sponge, followed by a wipe with a rinsed sponge...JJ


----------



## bdnannac (Jun 2, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Had mine for year and half. I smoke every weekend.
> Lots of 14+ hours smokes. NEVER had any problem
> With it. They are well worth the money.


I just bought mine from amazenproducts.  When you smoke do you just leave the probe on a rack or in the meat during the smoke?


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 2, 2012)

There are two probes that come with an ET-732. One probe goes into the meat. The other probe is placed someplace inside the smoker to monitor the smoker temp. I've had my ET-732 6 months now. It is by far the best smoking gadjet that I have ever purchased.


----------



## bdnannac (Jun 5, 2012)

whistlepig said:


> There are two probes that come with an ET-732. One probe goes into the meat. The other probe is placed someplace inside the smoker to monitor the smoker temp. I've had my ET-732 6 months now. It is by far the best smoking gadjet that I have ever purchased.


Ah nice.  Thanks for the info man.


----------

